# AKC name help



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey,

I never got around to sending in Emmas AKC application because we could never think of a good name. I posted here parents akc names below not sure if that will help with any ideas. I would be greatful of any help. Thanks.

Mother: DAKOTA DUTCHESS OF THOSE GOLDENS








Father: DARTANIEN SILVER NIGHT OF HEARTSOGOLD


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Does it have to include a kennel name? Do you have any special plans for her (i.e., hunting, obedience, agility, etc?)


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

No it doesn't have to include a kennel name I actually think I prefer not to now that I think about it. I would like her to be just very obedient. I don't think I would ever go hunting or agility with her but those do sound interesting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How about something like 
"________'s" (your name) American Golden


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Mistress Emma of Silver Knight


----------

